# Is this a good deal



## z-man (Sep 20, 2008)

a fish tank i would like to buy http://denver.craigslist.org/for/852397350.html


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

It doesn't seem like a bad deal. Not great, but if I needed/wanted a 75g and had $350, I'd get it. Always been a fan of wet/dry systems.


----------



## z-man (Sep 20, 2008)

what would make it great?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Personally, I'm a cheap skate... I wouldn't pay $350 for that used set up...

I would send them an email complimenting the set up and letting them know if they really need to move it and aren't finding any offers, I would gladly give them $200 for it... but that's all I have to spend...

I paid less than that for a 4x2x2 120 gal with stand & accessories, athough it did not have a sump...


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I wouldn't buy it for $ 350.00 ...too expensive for that size... tank and stand looks good etc ... I concur with Toby-H ... $ 200.00 sounds-ok.!!......just-my-opinion 8)


----------



## mbhw (Feb 10, 2003)

Considering a brand new 75 is $200+, its not a bad deal, but with any used setup, cash talks and BS walks, go thee and make an offer.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ask about scratches.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

You should be able to find 75s for $150 if you know the store owner... I have a friend down the street that works at a Pet Store that doesn't sell fish and sells very little fish equipment, and he says he can get them for me for $125 (and he told me the shop pays $100, and they have no bulk to their fish supply orders).

I consider 50% a fair price for a slightly used item... I wouldn't pay more than 25% for used mechanical/electrical items such as filters/pumps.


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

also be careful about the "wet dry system" there is no mention of size of the sump, i dont see overflows in the tank... that might be a siphon overflow in the upper right but i would get the specifics. there is a really cheap filter, the millenium series, they are crappy HOB's and the box says wet dry (quite a stretch), make sure its not something like these.

i sell new 75's at my work for 130$. for another 220 u could def have all that and more (new). im sure prices would be similar around your area. u could def have a nice new 75 set up for 350, if u build your stand, or have an extra 48"x18" desk/piece of furniture around the house.


----------

